# GMF Label + Beschrifttungen



## BjörnBu (14. Aug 2008)

Hi,

versuche grade den editierbaren Labels meines GMF plug-ins Beschriftungen zu geben.
À la aus:


```
_______           
 |______|
```

wird: 


```
___________
ID: |__________|
```

Ist sicher ziemlich trivial, aber irgendwie suche ich mich grad zu Tode. Ein Stich wort würde mir schon reichen.
Vielen Dank,
Björn


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2008)

In der gmfmap das Label Mapping anklicken und dort das View- und Edit Pattern bearbeiten


----------



## BjörnBu (15. Aug 2008)

erstmal vielen dank. hat mir sehr geholfen.
Gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht bzw doku dessen, was mit den patterns möglich ist?

Bisher habe ich das MESSAGE_FORMAT benutzt und nach dem Motto "blabla{0}" gearbeitet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf die Attribute zuzugreifen und als Java Strings (o.ä.) zu behandeln, sodass ich zum Beispiel einen bestimmten Substring nutzen kann, etc


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2008)

Du kannst RegEx verwenden. Sollte ein RegEx Pattern geben.


----------



## BjörnBu (15. Aug 2008)

ok, mit Hilfe der RegEx kann ich dann den richtigen Teil meines features bekommen. (Geht das dann nur, wenn ich nur 1Feature habe? Wäre bei mir zum Glück überall der Fall)

Kann ich dann Trotzdem noch einen Text in Richtung Beschriftung davor setzen? Konkret wäre es schön eine Art


```
Bean: MyBean
```

auf dem Label stehen zu haben, wobei im Domain Modell aber der Pfad mitsamt Package enthalten ist: de.example.MyBean


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2008)

Ich sag doch: View-Pattern. Das bestimmt die Anzeige. Das andere Pattern bestimmt die wie die Eingabe geparst wird.
Und nein, mehrere Features pro Label sind kein Problem, damit kommt der Parser klar.


----------



## BjörnBu (15. Aug 2008)

also ich finde zur View Method REGEXP nur, dass die split(rexexp: String) methode von String mit dem regulären Ausdruck aufgerufen wird.

Diese liefert ja normal ein String[] zurück. 
Wenn ich das MESSAGE_FORMAT nutze ist die Anwendung klar:
Ich schreibe meinen text und kann hier und dort die features einbauen. Aber was fang ich mit der regexp an?  Ich wählt REGEXP als view method, und meinen Ausdruck als View pattern.

Jetzt wird irgendwo plit gemacht und irgendwo landet ein ominöses Array. Leider ist mir bisher nicht ersichtlich, wie ich jetzt noch das tun kann, was mein Message Format mir vorher ermöglicht hatte und ich weiß nicht, wie ich überhaupt jetzt auf mein String[] zugreifen kann.

Ich nehme mal an, dass ich mir grad ziemlich dumm anstelle, aber bis auf das Message Format ist mir die Anwendung der anderen view methods in meiner gmfmap absolut nicht ersichtlich.  Lieder enthalten alle Tutorials und Dokumentationen, die ich finden kann nur Beispiele für die Message Format Methode, deren Nutzung mir auch ersichtlich ist:

Einfach ein Pattern im MessageFormat-Style in das Pattern Feld.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2008)

Schau dir doch einfach mal die generierten Parser an. Auch Änderungen am erzeugten Code sind erlaubt und erwünscht.


----------

